# New dump trailer.



## Chris (Oct 6, 2014)

Just wanted to show off my new dump trailer. It is a 14' 14,000 pound dump. I had 3/16" floors put in with low 2' sides since we do a lot of concrete and asphalt removal I didn't want to overload it all the time. Had to have it custom built since no one had all the options I wanted. I am very happy with it. 

View attachment photo0.jpg


View attachment photo.jpg


View attachment photo 3.jpg


View attachment photo 1.jpg


View attachment photo 5.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice trailer, you will like it. We've had a couple now for years, they come in real handy. Reminds me, I need to get it and pick up a load of top soil for the yard.


----------



## havasu (Oct 6, 2014)

Where did you hide the naked ladies in the shop?


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2014)

Around the corner to the right, by the brass "firemans pole".


----------



## Riff_Raff (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice trailer.


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks, I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2014)

This trailer is still awesome.

So yesterday I got a call from a buddy who has a dump trailer that needs some love. He said hey you want this thing for a grand? I guess I will have two dump trailers soon.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Feb 22, 2015)

They get unreal prices for a heavy duty dump trailer. I built mine out of four and six inch C channel with eight gage sheet metal, 7k Dexter axles. A lot of work but at near half the cost and quality heavy steel that will hold up without sagging.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





View attachment DocImage000000336.jpg


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks like a well built trailer. Mine was not cheap at all but then again I am so busy I wouldn't have time to build one although I do have a metal shop in my garage.


----------

